# [Thrall-Allianz] PvP-Gilde sucht Mitstreiter



## Jannick (31. Oktober 2007)

Verehrte Brüder und Schwestern der Allianz,

es herrscht Krieg auf Thrall. Trotz vieler politischer Bemühungen im Angesicht der Bedrohung durch die Brennende Legion, wird die Horde nicht müde, uns immer und immer wieder in unseren schönen Städten heimzusuchen oder uns wichtige strategische Punkte auf den Kontinenten Azeroths sowie der Scherbenwelt streitig zu machen.

Leider sind offenbar viele Angehörige unserer Streitmacht durch die große Zahl ihrer bestandenen Abenteuer arg geschwächt und müde, sodaß wir aus den meisten Schlachten als Verlierer hervorgehen.

Aus diesem Grunde haben sich einige edle, erfahrene Veteranen des Krieges zusammengefunden und die Gilde The Gripers gegründet.

Wir werden unsere Heimat gegen ihre schamlosen Überfälle verteidigen, der Übermacht in der Kriegshymnenschlucht, dem Arathibecken, dem Alteractal und dem Auge des Sturms mutig und wild entschlossen entgegentreten.
Doch auch die Geistertürme in der Knochenwüste, Halaa in Nagrand, der Rundblick, das Stadion und die Bastion auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel werden nicht kampflos dem wütenden Mob überlassen.
Um den Feind erheblich zu schwächen, werden wir in regelmäßigen Abständen gezielt seine Städte und Haupthandelsrouten angreifen.

Um für die bevorstehenden Schlachten gut gewappnet zu sein, trainieren wir unsere Fertigkeiten tagtäglich in den Arenen.

Wir haben der Horde den Kampf angesagt!

Um unsere Pläne in die Tat umsetzen zu können, suchen wir gewillte Soldaten aller Klassen, die sich furchtlos in die Schlacht stürzen wollen.

Die einzigen Voraussetzungen, die ihr erfüllen solltet lauten wie folgt:

Ihr solltet:
20 Jahre oder älter,

Level 70,

PvP erfahren
und

gut ausgerüstet sein.
Für weitere Informationen braucht ihr euch nur bei *Dezdemona* oder* Mortex* zu melden.
Alternativ könnt ihr auch in unserem Forum unter www.gripers.de mit uns in Verbindung treten. Dort könnt ihr auch gerne direkt eine Bewerbung hinterlassen.
Ein eigener TS-Server ist natürlich ebenfalls vorhanden.

Also zögert nicht und meldet euch. Auf in die Schlacht. Für die Allianz!


----------



## Jannick (6. Dezember 2007)

Wir sind immer noch auf der Suche nach tapferen Mitstreitern für unsere gute Sache. ^^

Schaut euch einfach mal etwas im Forum um (www.gripers.de) oder sprecht uns gezielt im Spiel an und löchert uns mit euren Fragen. Sowohl Mortex, als auch ich sind gerne bereit euch auch im TS Rede und Antwort über unsere Ziele und Pläne oder sonstiges zu stehen.

Die bisher häufigsten Fragen:


- Spielt ihr ausschließlich PvP?

Nein. Zum einen kommt man an vielen Teilen des PvE Contents (leider ^^) nicht vorbei, zum anderen muß ab und an auch mal etwas Abwechslung sein. Ob also nun normale oder sogar Heroic Instanzen, sofern Interesse besteht, wirds auch gespielt. ^^ Sobald genügend Leute vorhanden sind, sind selbstverständlich auch Raids wie Karazhan in Planung. Dennoch sind und bleiben wir keine Raidgilde. Unser Hauptaugenmerk ist das PvP.


- Besteht "Gruppenzwang"?

Ebenfalls nein. Es ist zwar erwünscht (und im PvP besonders sinnvoll) mit Stammgruppen zu spielen, allerdings wird es auch niemandem übel genommen, wenn er denn mal anderen Dingen nachgeht. wink


- Gibt es feste, vorgeschrieben Termine?

Auch hier lautet die Antwort nein. Für den "Hardcore Kern" der Truppe wird im Forum versucht Termine festzulegen. Wer daran allerdings nicht teilnehmen möchte, kann dies sagen und braucht keine Angst zu haben, daß er deshalb aus der Gilde geschmissen wird oder ähnliches.


- Level 70 ohne Ausnahme?

Bei den Voraussetzungen wurde - nicht ganz ohne Absicht - der Konjunktiv verwendet. Razz Die dortigen Angaben stellen quasi das gewünschte Optimum dar. Ausnahmen kann und wird es dennoch geben. Da wir uns aber vornehmlich auf den Highlevelcontent des Spieles konzentrieren, werden diese wohl eher die Seltenheit bleiben.


- Warum eine PvP Gilde?


Die Antwort ist einfach. Im Highlevel Bereich gibt es bisher (neben uns) nur 2 weitere PvP Gilden. Alle anderen sind eher in den Bereichen 19 und 29 zu finden. Da dies aber den Zugang zu 2 (bald 3) BGs und besonders den Arenen verwehrt, haben wir uns entschieden eine Highlevel Gilde zu gründen.


- Sind Twinks erlaubt?

Solange sie Level 70 sind und aktiv gespielt werden, klar.


- Worauf legt ihr sonst noch Wert?

An erster Stelle steht der freundliche und hilfsbereite Umgang miteinander. Wir möchten keine Leute, die sich sonstwas auf ihr Equip einbilden, ihre Klasse für die allerbeste halten und Spieler anderer Klassen permanent anflamen. Wer Fragen hat, soll deshalb nicht blöde angemacht werden, sondern Antworten erhalten. Und wer Hilfe braucht, der soll sie bekommen.


----------



## Jannick (24. Dezember 2007)

Unsere Gilde gedeiht prächtig und wir haben schon ca. 30 Member, von denen auch viele täglich online sind. Die ersten Versuche mit einer richtigen Stammgruppe die BGs zu rocken, sind gut verlaufen und wir können sagen, das man nicht gutes Equip braucht, um in anderen BGs außer das AV Ehre zu bekommen.

Da unsere Gilde nun sehr groß ist und wir sie maximal bei 40 Membern halten wollten, suchen wir jetzt nur noch vorwiegend Ele-Schamanen und Frost-Mages. Solltet ihr eines von beiden sein, scheut euch nicht eine Bewerbung unter www.gripers.de zu schreiben.


----------



## Jannick (10. Januar 2008)

Update:

Das Mindestalter wurde auf 20 erhöht und wir suchen momentan nur noch Schamanen aller Art. Andere Klassen werden unter Umständen nicht in die Gilde aufgenommen.

Da die Feiertage nun auch rum sind, gibt es feste PvP-Tage, an denen hauptsächlich PvP gemacht werden soll.

Bewerbungen bitte im Forum schreiben.


----------



## Jannick (9. März 2008)

Soldaten der Allianz!

Viele unserer Kameraden sind im Kampf gefallen, unsere Streitkräfte sind geschwächt. Unsere Gegner sind zahlreich, erfahren und dürsten nach Blut. Unserem Blut. Doch wir geben nicht auf, wir halten stand und bieten dem Feind die Stirn!

Der Dominanz der Horde auf den Schlachtfeldern Azeroths muss Einhalt geboten werden. Zu lange schon unterjochen sie die Allianz, suchen uns selbst in unseren sicher geglaubten Städten heim, roden und brandschatzen. Es ist an der Zeit uns zu sammeln, die gegnerischen Strategien auszuhebeln und ihre Reihen zu dezimieren.

Die Unterdrückung von Zwergen, Elfen, Gnomen, Menschen und Draenei muß ein Ende finden! Wir setzen uns zur Wehr, attackieren den Gegner an seinen empfindlichsten Stellen, überrollen ihn mit schierer Kraft und unbändigem Siegeswillen.

Wir zeigen der Horde, wer die wahren Herrscher von Azeroth sind und werden nicht eher ruhen, bis auch der letzte Untote, Troll, Taure, Blutelf oder Orc mit seinem Leben für all seine schändlichen Taten bezahlt hat!

Noch sind wir lediglich eine Hand voll mutiger Legionäre, die nicht müde wird, die Bastionen der Horde zu stürmen. Doch mit eurer Hilfe werden wir schon bald eine Armee sein, die mühelos die gegnerischen Heerscharen in ihre Schranken weist.

Orgrimmar wird fallen!

Fühlst Du Dich stark, reif und erfahren genug, Dich im Kampf zu bewähren? Dann folge dem Aufruf und bewirb Dich auf www.gripers.de


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Hey sag mal ich war früher mal in eurer Gilde da war die nach kurzer zeit nicht mehr so gut wie is das imom? 
 (Enrage PvP geht mir langsam auf den Keks) btw bin Schamane.Wenn ihr im moment regelmäßig SGs am Start
 habt bin ich nur zu gerne bereit eurer Gilde, die ich  eigentlich  damals trotz der Missstände, die sie damals 
 hatte sympathico fand, eine zweite 
 Chance zu geben.


----------

